# Anyone going to try the rigs thurs/fri??



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Knock on wood, looks like nice weather coming later this week... I haven't fished in two months and am itching to go. Anyone want to buddy boat out to Petro, Marlin, etc?

Let me know what ya'll think and if the weather still looks nice I will post up and try to get a crew together.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

We will be heading out there Friday as long as the weather holds.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

We should be heading out of Sportsmans Marina some time Friday evening heading towards the floater...


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we'll be out. leaving early fri AM.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good, I think I will leave Thursday around noon and stay the night out there and jig all night.


----------



## SMISSEAGLE84 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sun-Fun,

We should just take-out Thursday after dinner... Never to early to get the party started.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are killin me! Have fun, be safe.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Anyone who is going, Post the name of your boat and what channel you monitor so we can communicate.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Lil Kahuna is going!!! Leaving Thursday around noon. Trying to determine where to go...RP, Horn, Marlin, Ocean, or further... I'll be on 68. 

Keith, Lil Kahuna


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

"Trigger Happy" will be on 68, leaving around 1 ish Thursday.


----------



## AWOL (Jun 27, 2009)

AWOL hoping to get gone around 1400 will be on 68. looks like a lot of people chomppin at the bit


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I may have a crew together for a trip. We are going to leave late Thursday night and be there for the morning bite. Sea Robin on 68.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we'll be on 68-69. gonna start a lil west of you guys and work our way back southest. depending on what the water does. hitlons has the dome in chocolate milk where we wanna go near the 'shoes. but, we'll see as the week progresses. good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Sun/Fun...we were thinking of the VK but scared to run so far west with water not looking so good. LA boys keep reports close to their belt but I've seen a lot pictures and vid of them pulling fish out of light brown water. We may just head far south especially with you confirming what we were thinking. 

Keith, Lil Kahuna


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *TCAT (2/16/2010)*Sun/Fun...we were thinking of the VK but scared to run so far west with water not looking so good. LA boys keep reports close to their belt but I've seen a lot pictures and vid of them pulling fish out of light brown water. We may just head far south especially with you confirming what we were thinking.
> 
> Keith, Lil Kahuna


"dust on the bottle"! Just because you might have a little dust on the bottle does not mean what's underneath is not clean!!! See you guys out there Friday, please be safe and tight lines to all!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I know...I know...You read the reports on the hull truth from last Sun? Also deathly quiet on rodnreel.Just would hate torun that far west and only catch green meat, but sometimes a gamble pays off...We may have a different game plan.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we'll hail ya'll with the kicker on if it's hot over there.oke yall gonna make the LONG run tcat???



with this good a forecast half of LA and MS should be there. there will be a chunk line to 989. nothing like going thru 275 mustads for that 1 shot at a 200# sickle fin.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Landon, let me know if you need the harness....im headed to town tommorow at lunch and can drop it off!

good luck guys and be carefull!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

The closest I have heard of fish being caught off the floaters is T-Horse.... Anybody heard any different?


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *TCAT (2/16/2010)*Sun/Fun...we were thinking of the VK but scared to run so far west with water not looking so good. LA boys keep reports close to their belt but I've seen a lot pictures and vid of them pulling fish out of light brown water. We may just head far south especially with you confirming what we were thinking.
> 
> Keith, Lil Kahuna


I can tell you why they do this... Where they are now catching their winter fish used to be a ghost town in January and February. I remember being out there last year and the year before and only seeing a couple of boats. We were out there last sunday and there was 29!!!!!!! I am not against telling people where I fish because you still have to have the ability to catch them, but that is how those guys put food on the table.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Joey, I know the reason why LA boys keep the reports tight to their belt. I've fished venice regularly since 1997... and the reason we started fishing venice in winter during the early years was not because of the lump but the wahoo run. I've seen first hand what publicity did to the lump. See yain the parking lot...


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

joey- yall leavin thurs night or fri? we might follow yall out if i can keep up with that invincible:shedevil


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *TCAT (2/17/2010)*Joey, I know the reason why LA boys keep the reports tight to their belt. I've fished venice regularly since 1997... and the reason we started fishing venice in winter during the early years was not because of the lump but the wahoo run. I've seen first hand what publicity did to the lump. See yain the parking lot...


Ha I heard that!

ManI'm trying to talk Tim into even going. If we go it will be early Friday. He said he dont wanna go fool with all them boats to try our luck at a couple fish. He wants to try to kill some Hoos but they trolled from the shoes to as far east as you can go last week and didnt even get one knock-down. Im thinkin we need to work down toward the river maybe? But yeah we cruise about 50 in a slick sea so if you got that the c'mon :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Joey_d133 (2/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *TCAT (2/17/2010)*Joey, I know the reason why LA boys keep the reports tight to their belt. I've fished venice regularly since 1997... and the reason we started fishing venice in winter during the early years was not because of the lump but the wahoo run. I've seen first hand what publicity did to the lump. See yain the parking lot...
> ...


thats the smartest move i think you could do!....its dirty but THEM fish are there!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well if i can talk bossman into goin we will sure find out. I have seen some posts of hoos caught in pea green water. Big ones at that.


----------



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

Just stumbled across the site. Wow, wish I had found it sooner. I spend a bunch of time fishing with a friend who has a house at Inerarity Point. We have done maybe a dozen tuna trips to the rigs over the past three years, either going out of Dauphin Island, Orange Beach or Destin. We've never done anything in his boat, which is a wide 27' center console with twin 200s. I don't think we have ever been out there in anything under 48'. Just curious about thesmaller boats that make these buddy runs---just how small are they? FYI, we are thinking of doing something fun if the water acts right and will be fueled up later today. Also, we have gear, $$$, and a moderate amount of saltwater experience if anyone is ever looking for a rider or two.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Work called me to go offshore on the way to the baot ramp!!!:banghead 2 hours later, they call me back and say our departure has been delayed :hoppingmad... needless to say, it caused our trip to fall through... good luck to those of you who did make it, i eagerly anticipate your reports. 

MikenBama, we make the trip in a 26 footer, I have seen other 24-30 ft center consoles out there, you should be fine. You are welcome to come along next trip, it will probably be a month or so before I can try agian.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

hope ya'll did better than us!!!!! we just had a plie of blackfin and aj's to show for all our effforts. hit everything from HM back north. never could get on them, nor heard anything but bad news on the vhf..... we never saw another boat all day/night. it was beautiful out, just no sickle fins.......


----------



## SMISSEAGLE84 (Feb 16, 2010)

I saw one of those sickle cells in Perdido about 2 weeks ago...:clap... Atleast we managed to catch Ole Gentleman J...:letsdrink...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

sunday funday: all the way to Horn and no more details! Lets here them? time of day there? lenght of time there? any surface activity or tuna on bottom machine? Inquiring minds want to know!



MSyellowfin


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

got to RP at 1am. all the blackfin you wanted on jigs. marked fish on the se and sw corner holding down about 120' tried to chunk but to no avail. water temp 68 and clean blue/green absolutley no fliers, or any surface activity for that matter, and just didnt seem "fishy".

on to horn mtn. arived at 4 and immediately started catching BF on jigs. readied ourselves for the mornning show. clean light blue. NOTHING!!!! not one flier or even a ripple on top. chunked our ass of till 7am NADA. threw poppers till 8. tried trolling small tuna jets and cedar plugs NADA. headed north to the shelf rigs- pulled marauders and bonitas for 3 hours with not one knockdown. switched to stretch 30's and slowed it down, nothing. set up a chunk line 4 miles long in hopes of a mako or more BF, nothing. came home...... still beats a day at the office. oh, and from the chatter on the vhf it seemed slow for everyone.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the details!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

We had to cancel our charter. My wifes father passed away and we had to head to north Al thursday. Hope everyone had a good time and was safe.


----------



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks to the people who have written here or by email/PM to say hello. Since a couple guys emailed and mentioned possibly boating together, here is a quick resume:

I'm in my 40s and I grew up fishing out of Destin with my father in the 1970s, pretty much spending all summer on the water. After college I used to travel a bunch with my job and got to do some crazy-good fishing in Indonesia, Belize and a few otherhot spots. I fished heavily out of Cape Canaveral during the early 1990s. I sold my last big boat in the late '90s and started fishing with a business partner of mine on his boats. Last year he bought ahouse near the Galvez ramp and wegot todo a little fishinginshore and at the close-ish wrecks out of Pensacola and Perdido. This year he's running a very clean older Pro-Line 27' CC that seems extra wide to me compared to newer models. It has twin 200s, but they are 2-strokes. I think he is about to repower. On the good side, it has the big Raymarine E series electronics and we have it loaded with good quality tackle and gear. He also has a 19' Carolina Skiff bay boat that is pretty stripped down, and we have a customized 15' aluminum flounder boat with stick steering and a front deck fabbed out of diamond platewith six lights powered by a small generator. We also do a good bit of kayak fishing. Heck, I've even got a couple nice dip nets left over from shrimping on the Intercoastal that I wouldn't mind getting wet. But, from a bluewater standpoint we haven' done much other than ride with folks who have bigger boats or put together charters with our friends. The short version is that we are always looking for affordable ways to get to the rigs, the lump, or over to the green canyon. We are serious about fishing, have our own gear, and don't need any babysitting. 

Open to ideas...


----------

